# Food - Color Enhancing for Mbuna, for Tanganyikans



## AWExotics (Oct 19, 2008)

What foods are recommended for Malawi Mbuna, Hap's, Tanganyikans, Tropheus, etc.

I am looking for good color enhancing formulas that I can buy in bulk. 5, 10 20, 50 lbs at a time.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I've heard of things like Carrots help, as do algae wafers and there are dozens of Cichlid formulas that promise to increase colouring. However, I strongly believe a good balanced diet is much better than manufactured foods with colour enhancers.

Good luck


----------



## AWExotics (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and I agree.

I'm looking for sources. Alot of the "branded Foods" are simply bought in bulk and repackaged. I am hoping to shave off the inflated markups that are tagged onto these products.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to know a number of distributors in the UK, but I can't help you with any in Apple Valley - sorry. Have you tried calling Fish Consolidators or wholesalers in CA? I did a google search and it turned up a few. Might be worth calling the wholesalers if you want to buy in bulk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Take a look at Dainichi food or NLS food. I personally recommend Dainichi though.

Here are both their websites:
http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html
http://nlsfishfood.com/index.php?option ... &Itemid=60

~Ed


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

AWExotics, I advise you to be cautious in selecting a "color enhancing" formula.
The claim to "enhance color" is actually just a marketing strategy. Most of these foods contain the same ingredients as the other foods sold as something else by the same company.
You should just find the highest quality food with the highest quality ingredients.
Do some research on the pigments found in the fish and then find food that focuses the ingredients to enhance these colors.
For example, feeding carrots to an orange or red fish would ideally make those brighter because of the carotene in the carrot.
Spirulina can be fed to a blue or green fish in the attempt to make those colors brighter.
Try and find a food that contains sufficient levels of the these ingredients so research which pigments you are aiming at and read up on the labels of the foods as well.
I don't suggest which brands to use because everyone has success with many different brands and that can lead to an irrelevent debate, but whatever someone may suggest, check it out and do some research on it. See if its right for your fish.


----------



## DarbX1605 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dainichi, NLS, Xtreme are all good options. HBH and Sera are popular with some people as well.

I prefer Dainichi.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> .....
> For example, feeding carrots to an orange or red fish would ideally make those brighter because of the carotene in the carrot.
> Spirulina can be fed to a blue or green fish in the attempt to make those colors brighter.
> ...


The carrots and spirulina make sense for the respective fish color but what about yellow colored fish?

The only yellow vegetables that I can think of are squash and yellow peppers; I don't think the peppers would be good though :-? so should I then use squash?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I agree with you on the peppers and it probably shouldn't be tried but the squash is a good way to go. I'm not sure if it will enhance the yellow color in the fish but the nutrition is good.
I do feed my fish squash but I get the green kind.
I have heard marigold petals and egg yolk can enhance the yellow pigments.
Not positive so don't quote me on that.
How you can incorporate these things into a diet is a huge mystery to me. I guess you would have to make your own food and include them or find a food that does contain those ingredients.
I have heard that corn gluten meal can also enhance the yellow in fish so look into that and try to find a food that contains that in its ingredients.
I think this is the sort of thing that must be researched extensively.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

You should aim for a good quality food as ones here have suggested.

You could talk all day which "veggies" would help certain color fish stay blue, purple, green or orange. And while this is true, a fish that is kept healthy will naturally display nice full colors. Feeding a good quality food will keep them healthy.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

You could try this DIY fish food:

1. Whole Salmon 30% ( fresh best but canned in oil ok )
2. Peas 25% 
3. Egg 20% ( hard boil )
4. Dried shrimp 20% ( grounded very fine )
5. Spirulina Powder 10% 
6. Fish Oil 2% ( cod )
7. Corn Starch 3%

Mix 1 thru 6 well together and then add the corn starch to the paste to dehydrate it. Dehydrate all.


----------

